# has anyone used lazy granite



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Never heard of it. Is this one of the counter overlay products? One of the counter refinishing systems like Rustoleum's?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Never mind. I looked it up and it is a tile system. No experience with it. 

Are you putting in new countertops or trying to lay something over the top of what you have. In any event, I think a tile that large is going to be tough for a countertop and they may break on you.


----------



## Westernd00d (Jul 10, 2011)

I've used them on two projects and both times their product EXCEEDED my expectations. I recommend Lazy Granite to anyone who wants to redo their kitchen countertops without spending big money on slab. This is their website - http://www.lazygranite.com


----------



## quepaso (Aug 19, 2013)

Western dood, did you have a lot experience with tile before you used lazy granite for your kitchen countertop?


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm a professional tile setter and did two lazy granite jobs at the behest of one of my clients. I have lots of experience setting tile 

But this is a very DIY friendly product. I can see any handy person being able to lay Lazy Granite.

Edit - I just want to point out that they shipped it directly to the customer's house. It wasn't like I had to pick it up from a distributor. So they're setup to sell direct to consumer. Based on instructions on their website I assume most of their customers are DIYers


----------

